# JINKS - looking for new home (american Bulldog)



## benny (Nov 29, 2008)

Jinks is my 2.5 year old American Bulldog bitch.We are reluctant to re-home Jinks because she is an excellent pet and a true friend.Due to my new job i will be working away from home quite often and will not have enough time for her. I want whats best for Jinks so Im looking for somebody who has more time than I have for her.I tell no lies when I saw Jinks is the perfect bitch, she is very easy to look after, she is 100% fully house trained (never made any mess in the house), she doesn't chew or wreck anything, she sleeps quietly and is great with children.I have trained her to stay outside in her kennel during the day whilst we are at work. she entertains herself with toys etc.I have trained her up properly for obedience etc and she understands commands such as sit, heel, stay, lie down she does them all.I have been feeding her on dry food and sometimes meats.She is a very content and socialable dog, and an excellent guard dog (never bites tho, just makes a scene).The photos speak for themselves, she looks mean but really she is loving and playful.Do not hessitate to ask any questions, I live in Manchester. If you would like to see her thats no problem just call to arrange it, call Ben on 07835 890 161.There will be no money involved, I couldnt put a price on Jinks, I just want a good home for her.I will also be giving away her insulated/weatherproof kennel, food, bed, toys, grooming equipment, leash and collar and anything else that we have for her.Thanks for looking and spread the word


----------



## benny (Nov 29, 2008)

not sure why the post has come out on one line, sorry about that:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

She looks like a lovely dog...im sure you'll have no problem rehoming her 
Great pics by the way


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

I just want to wish you the best of luck finding her a great forever home!

If I didn't already have a full house I would be interested, but with two cats a one lab x already I think I have enough. She is gorgeous though!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a stunning looking dog, gorgeous, im sure you will find her a loving home soon,


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

good luck in finding her a loving home


----------



## benny (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the comments everyone, spread the word


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

would she be ok in doors during the day?
how is she off the lead?


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Ive fallen in love. i have 3 rescues already but i really would love her. My hearts telling me yes and my heads telling no. xx


----------



## benny (Nov 29, 2008)

Still looking for new home


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

aww she is a stunner!!!! such a great looking dog!!!


----------



## Kajsa (Nov 14, 2008)

What an amazing girl! Have you found a home for her yet?


----------

